# Broadband, mobile & TV



## Logo (11 Sep 2016)

I'm paying €10/month for 7680MB broadband. Sky basic package is costing €19 per month. Vodafone is costing €20/month (unlimited landline & mobile calls). Total cost €49 per month. Is there any other decent all-in-one package that can provide the same for less?
Thanks!


----------



## MrEarl (12 Sep 2016)

Suggest that you have a look at Bonkers.ie - it is a price comparison website


----------



## Pat Sorrn (12 Sep 2016)

MrEarl said:


> Suggest that you have a look at Bonkers.ie - it is a price comparison website


I have looked at these websites and both are very helpful, but I'm looking for advice from someone who may have used some of the providers. Thanks


----------



## peteb (12 Sep 2016)

but you didnt ask a question??? 
Nor have you told any one anything about what you want? 
******stops and tries to read Pat Sorrn's mind via IP address*****


----------



## MrEarl (12 Sep 2016)

Logo said:


> I'm paying €10/month for 7680MB broadband. Sky basic package is costing €19 per month. Vodafone is costing €20/month (unlimited landline & mobile calls). Total cost €49 per month. Is there any other decent all-in-one package that can provide the same for less?
> Thanks!





Pat Sorrn said:


> I have looked at these websites and both are very helpful, but I'm looking for advice from someone who may have used some of the providers. Thanks



Are the users Logo & Pat Storm two different people, or the same person posting under two different usernames ?


----------



## MrEarl (12 Sep 2016)

Pat Sorrn said:


> I have looked at these websites and both are very helpful, but I'm looking for advice from someone who may have used some of the providers. Thanks



As peterb has pointed out, then you need to ask a few questions...

If you want to know about experience using Sky's broadband, Virgin's tv service, Eir's quad play offering etc. then sugguest that you start individual threads as the title will then attract members who have or are familar with the specific service.


----------



## thedaddyman (13 Sep 2016)

I'm on Virgin at the minute and once my contract is finished I'm off and hopefully never to see them again. Their customer service is appalling and I find that their TV box is flakey although their broadband has never given me any major issue


----------



## Pat Sorrn (13 Sep 2016)

MrEarl said:


> Are the users Logo & Pat Storm two different people, or the same person posting under two different usernames ?


Two different users, but we both seem to be asking the same question


----------



## peteb (13 Sep 2016)

Pat Sorrn said:


> Two different users, but we both seem to be asking the same question



But the point is you arent asking a question Pat.  The OP has told us his position but not you.  What is the best and what is available to you are two different things.  Eir and Vodafone broadband is only up to 40mb in certain areas.  

do you need quad play? Who's your mobile with? What type of TV channels are you looking for? What broadband? What type of calls do you make?  

You arent making it easy to help you


----------



## Pat Sorrn (13 Sep 2016)

peteb said:


> but you didnt ask a question???
> Nor have you told any one anything about what you want?
> ******stops and tries to read Pat Sorrn's mind via IP address*****


Sorry, I have posted a similar question on here too. I thought I was replying to a comment on my own post, hence the confusion.


----------



## MrEarl (14 Sep 2016)

Oh dear....

Lets try and get this back on a positive note, I'll start...

I currently have: Sky Digital (Satellite Dish), Sky landline and Sky broadband.  I have a mobile service from Three.

In summary, here's what I think and what I am likely to do in the coming months:

Sky TV -  Good customer service, including Irish call centres. Top quality picture and sound, very good selection of tv stations overall (albeit, they come at a cost).  Past experience has shown them willing to negotiate on price (although generally only discount for 3-6 month periods, then you have to call them and go through a 20 minute conversation all over again).  I may keep my tv service with Sky, but I am seriously considering a combination of Saorview/Freeview and Netflix due to Sky's costs... which seem to go up without fail every year.

Sky Broadband - reliable, but slow.  Best I've had from them to date is about 20megs download and about 5mbts upload, averaging 12-14mbts download speed (and I'm literally a few miles form Dublin city centre).  They rely on Eir's network so that is part of the problem, but very frustrating when you are being charged the same as someone getting close to the advertised 100mbs from the same service provider, only a mile or so away.  I expect I will move my broadband requirements to Virgin and benefit from their fiber lines.

Sky Telephone (landline) - Service is fine, basic package is competitive but one big drawback ... mobile calls are not included and can't be included as an add on to their packages.  The call charges appear to be expensive when used out of the bundle (I have evenings and weekends), with mobile calls also being expensive at any time.  I'm going to look elsewhere with a view to moving to an alternative which includes mobile calls in a competitively priced bundle.

Three Mobile - absolute nightmare.  Signal has been unreliable for as long as I can recall.  Funny thing, often a call does not come through and goes straight to voicemail... guess what, Three charge you to dial into your voicemail !  Customer service is not only difficult to deal with (given they are located in far away places and most staff have accents that I find very difficult to understand), but also very frustrating as they rarely solve a problem when I call they often do little more than give me the runaround.  I know a couple of other people having the same type of experiences, while the internet is literally riddled with posts on various websites complaining about them.  It came as no surprise that they were named as one of the phone companies receiving the most complaints (see:  here).  Why ComReg have not taken action against them, I just don't know. They are good at marketing and promotion, but useless when it comes to proving a reliable mobile phone network in my view.  I'm intending to run a mile from Three and never ever look back. While not cheap, I think Vodafone are most likely going to get my household's business.

My mother has Eir's telephone and also Eir's tv service.  She's happy with the landline service, but tv service is not great - the "box" and menu are not great and in fairness, they definitely don't compete with Sky's HD box for example.

Hope that helps


----------



## Logo (15 Sep 2016)

Thanks MrEarl for taking the time to compose such a comprehensive post. My current cost for internet, TV & calls (landline & mobile) is €49 per month. My question is - if there is an all-in-one service that can provide (more or less) the same for less cost? BTY, the SKY TV package isn't a deal-breaker because free-to-air & Saorview services are sufficient. I am willing to pay more for better services i.e. not having check over-runs on internet quotas or phone credits etc. Thanks again!


----------



## peteb (15 Sep 2016)

AGGGHHHH.  Too many people all hijacking the same thread with not much info.  

you'll find it hard to get something at less cost that that.  Starting price for broadband and landline with Virgin is 40 euro on offer.  Most TV packages with Sky and Virgin start at €30.  You will get special intro offers from Vodafone, Eir, Virgin and Sky that would be around the money you are paying Logo but they all go up after 3 - 6 months.  

Also the area you live in will restrict the service you can received.  I live in Swords and have Virgin but cannot get Eir or Vodafone as their broadband is 40mb max.


----------

